# EQS 580 KICKS ASS



## SRSM (Aug 20, 2021)

Here is a shout out to all those creepy Tesla fanbois who infested the original Tesla Forum and who castigated anything negative and ganged up to take critical posts down. They were outraged at the suggestion that their would EVER be a competitor to the S.

NOLEKSUM is here to tell you that THE MS IS DEAD! I owNed a 2013 S85, a 2017 S100D, and a 2021 S100LR. The latter was such a horrible car that with 5000 miles I found a sucker who bought it for $5000 more then I paid for it and I then bought a Mercedes EQS 580.

IT IS MAGNIFICENT AND IS 10X THE CAR OF AN S. Build quality? Tesla is a Yugo by comparison. Interior? What a LAUGH. True sumptuous luxury vs the Tesla Ikea interior. Range? A true 400 miles. Put it in cc and it does everything Autopilot does, and does it better. A REAL BSW. SPECTACULAR heads up.

And there are other better options, and more coming. MS could be DEAD!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.

Although pics and some actual facts might be useful.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm thrilled that you're happy with your car. Why you feel the need to castigate those of us who like our cars, I don't understand. The Mercedes is a beautiful car and has attracted my attention; however, until they provide a pervasive and reliable charging network, they will fail to gain traction. I'm sure Mercedes appreciates your $100K+ as Tesla appreciates your $250K+.

EDIT
I fear that I may have been too kind. Upon further reflection, your post could possibly have been the most useless that I have ever read on this forum.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> EDIT
> I fear that I may have been too kind. Upon further reflection, your post could possibly have been the most useless that I have ever read on this forum.


 This.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Been considering the EQS SUV in the next year or two. I agree it’s a beautiful design. But I don’t want a beauty that’s only skin deep. If an EQS can take me cross country as well as a Tesla can, I’m sold.

Will check out Munro Live on YouTube for a more comprehensive analysis. I don’t know if there’s a teardown video yet.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Talks about “fanbois”, then proceeds to do the same thing but for Mercedes. Here’s a hint, provide some in-depth details about what you like, don’t like, etc.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SRSM said:


> MS could be DEAD!


Here's the problem with other manufacturers - they simply don't produce enough EVs.

In the first half of 2022, Mercedes sold 4000 EQS sedans in the US (source).

In the same time period, Tesla sold 30,000 S & X (source).


----------



## SRSM (Aug 20, 2021)

shareef777 said:


> Talks about “fanbois”, then proceeds to do the same thing but for Mercedes. Here’s a hint, provide some in-depth details about what you like, don’t like, etc.


Details? Here:

MUCH quieter on the road. HUD-Fabulous! Apple Car Play-fabulous! A real BSW- fabulous! And it shows in the HUD as well as the side mirrors … FABULOUS! Cross traffic and pedestrian warnings…FABULOUS! Flawless auto windshield wipers. FABULOUS! Auto parking that works EVERY TIME! FABULOUS! Same gear selector as the pre ‘21 MS (they were supplied by MB)-fabulous! A TURN SIGNAL LEVER- fabulous! A horn where the horn is supposed to be! Interior like the Ritz, not like the Tesla Motel Six-fabulous! FLAWLESS workmanship and fit and finish! I could go on and on … Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson? Yes and yes …

AND IT IS CHEAPER THAN AN MS!!!! Proof that MB packs in far more bang for the buck? Tesla’s gross margin is 41%; MBs is 22 % .

The Tesla feels dated:

No HUD -- a significant failure
Fourth rate BSW, autopark, and auto wipers -- inexcusable because so easily rectified
No Apple Car Play -- inanely dumb
Sonic Hedgehog -- childlish foolishness that passeth human understanding but may be a manifestation of Elon's autism.

So the genius of the EV, OTA updates, and battery technology is now a given, and buyers' decisions are increasingly influenced by features, an area in which Tesla is sinking dangerously close to the bottom of the EV field. Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SRSM said:


> Details? Here:
> 
> MUCH quieter on the road. HUD-Fabulous! Apple Car Play-fabulous! A real BSW- fabulous! And it shows in the HUD as well as the side mirrors … FABULOUS! Cross traffic and pedestrian warnings…FABULOUS! Flawless auto windshield wipers. FABULOUS! Auto parking that works EVERY TIME! FABULOUS! Same gear selector as the pre ‘21 MS (they were supplied by MB)-fabulous! A TURN SIGNAL LEVER- fabulous! A horn where the horn is supposed to be! Interior like the Ritz, not like the Tesla Motel Six-fabulous! FLAWLESS workmanship and fit and finish! I could go on and on … Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson? Yes and yes …
> 
> ...


Here’s how many EQS are available in the United States. 10k+ new vehicles and 0.02% are EV. Tesla is at the bottom, middle, AND top cause no one else is making them in any measurable quantity.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> Here's the problem with other manufacturers - they simply don't produce enough EVs.
> 
> In the first half of 2022, Mercedes sold 4000 EQS sedans in the US (source).
> 
> In the same time period, Tesla sold 30,000 S & X (source).


So…close right?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

SRSM said:


> Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson?…Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson?


Until I read this excellent and interesting (at least to me) comparison, I really had not given any thought over the last several decades as to what the tin man’s johnson was made of. I now can’t get that out of my head, have brought it up in common conversations, and feel that issue has been given short shrift for too long. Thank you for that. Upon reflection, my first guess would have been metal bar stock, but whatev.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

OP, seems to me like you're covering up to make yourself believe you had a great deal out of a bad purchase. Yes, the Mercedes has a nicer interior, Heck my Buick had a nicer interior than my Y, but if you buy into the minimalist idea of the Tesla, you know ahead of time you won't get a fancy interior.


----------



## SRSM (Aug 20, 2021)

4-5 years ago, Tesla hired a German electronics specialist who had developed the first HUD for motorcycle helmets. Everyone expected that to signal an extraordinary HUD for S and X.
When BMW introduces their whole-windshield HUD in 2 years, Tesla still won't have one at all.
I was blown away by my first MS in 2013 Tesla -- an initial unprecedented explosion of technological advances that stunned and transformed the auto industry worldwide. Then, nothin' . . . except Sonic the effing Hedgehog and an idiotic "yoke" in place of a steering wheel. Pathetic.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

!?!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SRSM said:


> 4-5 years ago, Tesla hired a German electronics specialist who had developed the first HUD for motorcycle helmets. Everyone expected that to signal an extraordinary HUD for S and X.
> When BMW introduces their whole-windshield HUD in 2 years, Tesla still won't have one at all.
> I was blown away by my first MS in 2013 Tesla -- an initial unprecedented explosion of technological advances that stunned and transformed the auto industry worldwide. Then, nothin' . . . except Sonic the effing Hedgehog and an idiotic "yoke" in place of a steering wheel. Pathetic.


As @garsh stated:



garsh said:


> Here's the problem with other manufacturers - they simply don't produce enough EVs.
> 
> In the first half of 2022, Mercedes sold 4000 EQS sedans in the US (source).
> 
> In the same time period, Tesla sold 30,000 S & X (source).


People are still choosing the S/X in droves over every other vehicle out there. Look up "halo car". That's what the MB EQS, BMW i7, and most other EVs are. They're not meant to be widely available, but just something out there to get people looking at their brand. Those brands aren't making those cars for people, they're making them for their marketing department. That BMW HUD is no different than the Cybertruck. Till it's available to buy today in any measurable quantity, it's marketing.

Sucks, because back in the day no one really talked about concept cars cause we don't know what they'll eventually lead to. Now anyone can fart out an idea and people can't stop talking about it 🤦‍♂️


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

SRSM said:


> Details? Here:
> 
> MUCH quieter on the road. HUD-Fabulous! Apple Car Play-fabulous! A real BSW- fabulous! And it shows in the HUD as well as the side mirrors … FABULOUS! Cross traffic and pedestrian warnings…FABULOUS! Flawless auto windshield wipers. FABULOUS! Auto parking that works EVERY TIME! FABULOUS! Same gear selector as the pre ‘21 MS (they were supplied by MB)-fabulous! A TURN SIGNAL LEVER- fabulous! A horn where the horn is supposed to be! Interior like the Ritz, not like the Tesla Motel Six-fabulous! FLAWLESS workmanship and fit and finish! I could go on and on … Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson? Yes and yes …
> 
> ...


I am a guy who worked for the greatest tech leader in the world. We had 87% market share. We laughed at competition. We laughed all the way to being sold off and gone. We could not see the forest from the trees. It happens.

My point is that I am agreeing with you that Tesla is not leading with user experience. Granted Tesla's SuperCharger network is second to none. 2 years ahead of others. But MB makes a nice car. I am not an S guy so this model isn't for me.

Tesla's communications went to hell in the past 2 years. Their customer service followed along with that. We are all tired of going to the service center and showing them horrible gaps and door handles that don't line up and hearing "its within spec". We ask "show me the spec." and Tesla responds "its confidential".

A good point of comparison is the Model Y vs Cadillac Lyriq. Both $64K-$65K base cars at 5 seats. Early Lyriq owners are ecstatic. It feels warm and luxury. Includes Android Auto, Homelink, Carplay, SXM and 3 years of SuperCruise at n/c (vs FSD) Granted Cadillac hasn't yet achieved mass production. Shipped 84 in Q4. But some of us remember June 2018 when Tesla went from a crawl on M3 to 5K/week. I am confident GM can go to mass production in 2023. I would not bet against this.

I think your post came off as a bit of "you Tesla suckers" so wasn't well received. I lived the tech company on the mountain top crash and 6 months ago said that Tesla was headed for a rough 2023. I did not expect it would be worse with about 40K cars in inventory at end of 2022. And I didn't predict it's leader would go AWOL as he now tweets his political wishes.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I’d suggest the original poster fits the Mercedes brand profile. Glad he/she found a great car for him/her self.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Now anyone can fart out an idea and people can't stop talking about it 🤦‍♂️


Ooops, there’s goes another idea. And another. Damn, another. Should have passed on the second chili burrito last night. So, anyone talking about my ideas yet?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

@SRSM as I stated before, the EQS is a gorgeous car. We all want those same "skin deep" qualities/creature comforts that Mercedes offers.

You got a pretty and luxurious car. Good for you!

But most folks here also want the best tech, want a car with the highest potential down the road (e.g. my Tesla could end up working for me as a Robotaxi in a few years), support American innovation, and have the safest/lowest risk (some of us have little kids!), highest demand/highest resale value automobile in the world... and that's undoubtedly Tesla!

Don't believe it, it's still true.

Only time will tell if you'll stay smitten with your new toy for the long term, or if you end up hating her more than your old Model S... good luck with that. However, your demeaning attitude is highly inappropriate and disrespectful.

Fact: Tesla is proven, while the Benz EQS is not. You sir are the guinea pig for the Tesla community, so thank you. 

P.S. Rather than all the ranting, why not just post some nice pics & videos of your EQS in this thread?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> @SRSM as I stated before, the EQS is a gorgeous car. We all want those same "skin deep" qualities/creature comforts that Mercedes offers.
> 
> You got a pretty and luxurious car. Good for you!
> 
> ...


Very nice suggestion, but is it possible to teach an old ass new tricks?


----------



## SRSM (Aug 20, 2021)

Here is a shout out to all those creepy Tesla fanbois who infested the original Tesla Forum and who castigated anything negative and ganged up to take critical posts down. They were outraged at the suggestion that their would EVER be a competitor to the S.

NOLEKSUM is here to tell you that THE MS IS DEAD! I owNed a 2013 S85, a 2017 S100D, and a 2021 S100LR. The latter was such a horrible car that with 5000 miles I found a sucker who bought it for $5000 more then I paid for it and I then bought a Mercedes EQS 580.

IT IS MAGNIFICENT AND IS 10X THE CAR OF AN S. Build quality? Tesla is a Yugo by comparison. Interior? What a LAUGH. True sumptuous luxury vs the Tesla Ikea interior. Range? A true 400 miles. Put it in cc and it does everything Autopilot does, and does it better. A REAL BSW. SPECTACULAR heads up.

And there are other better options, and more coming. MS could be DEAD!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.

Although pics and some actual facts might be useful.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm thrilled that you're happy with your car. Why you feel the need to castigate those of us who like our cars, I don't understand. The Mercedes is a beautiful car and has attracted my attention; however, until they provide a pervasive and reliable charging network, they will fail to gain traction. I'm sure Mercedes appreciates your $100K+ as Tesla appreciates your $250K+.

EDIT
I fear that I may have been too kind. Upon further reflection, your post could possibly have been the most useless that I have ever read on this forum.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> EDIT
> I fear that I may have been too kind. Upon further reflection, your post could possibly have been the most useless that I have ever read on this forum.


 This.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Been considering the EQS SUV in the next year or two. I agree it’s a beautiful design. But I don’t want a beauty that’s only skin deep. If an EQS can take me cross country as well as a Tesla can, I’m sold.

Will check out Munro Live on YouTube for a more comprehensive analysis. I don’t know if there’s a teardown video yet.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Talks about “fanbois”, then proceeds to do the same thing but for Mercedes. Here’s a hint, provide some in-depth details about what you like, don’t like, etc.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SRSM said:


> MS could be DEAD!


Here's the problem with other manufacturers - they simply don't produce enough EVs.

In the first half of 2022, Mercedes sold 4000 EQS sedans in the US (source).

In the same time period, Tesla sold 30,000 S & X (source).


----------



## SRSM (Aug 20, 2021)

shareef777 said:


> Talks about “fanbois”, then proceeds to do the same thing but for Mercedes. Here’s a hint, provide some in-depth details about what you like, don’t like, etc.


Details? Here:

MUCH quieter on the road. HUD-Fabulous! Apple Car Play-fabulous! A real BSW- fabulous! And it shows in the HUD as well as the side mirrors … FABULOUS! Cross traffic and pedestrian warnings…FABULOUS! Flawless auto windshield wipers. FABULOUS! Auto parking that works EVERY TIME! FABULOUS! Same gear selector as the pre ‘21 MS (they were supplied by MB)-fabulous! A TURN SIGNAL LEVER- fabulous! A horn where the horn is supposed to be! Interior like the Ritz, not like the Tesla Motel Six-fabulous! FLAWLESS workmanship and fit and finish! I could go on and on … Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson? Yes and yes …

AND IT IS CHEAPER THAN AN MS!!!! Proof that MB packs in far more bang for the buck? Tesla’s gross margin is 41%; MBs is 22 % .

The Tesla feels dated:

No HUD -- a significant failure
Fourth rate BSW, autopark, and auto wipers -- inexcusable because so easily rectified
No Apple Car Play -- inanely dumb
Sonic Hedgehog -- childlish foolishness that passeth human understanding but may be a manifestation of Elon's autism.

So the genius of the EV, OTA updates, and battery technology is now a given, and buyers' decisions are increasingly influenced by features, an area in which Tesla is sinking dangerously close to the bottom of the EV field. Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SRSM said:


> Details? Here:
> 
> MUCH quieter on the road. HUD-Fabulous! Apple Car Play-fabulous! A real BSW- fabulous! And it shows in the HUD as well as the side mirrors … FABULOUS! Cross traffic and pedestrian warnings…FABULOUS! Flawless auto windshield wipers. FABULOUS! Auto parking that works EVERY TIME! FABULOUS! Same gear selector as the pre ‘21 MS (they were supplied by MB)-fabulous! A TURN SIGNAL LEVER- fabulous! A horn where the horn is supposed to be! Interior like the Ritz, not like the Tesla Motel Six-fabulous! FLAWLESS workmanship and fit and finish! I could go on and on … Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson? Yes and yes …
> 
> ...


Here’s how many EQS are available in the United States. 10k+ new vehicles and 0.02% are EV. Tesla is at the bottom, middle, AND top cause no one else is making them in any measurable quantity.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> Here's the problem with other manufacturers - they simply don't produce enough EVs.
> 
> In the first half of 2022, Mercedes sold 4000 EQS sedans in the US (source).
> 
> In the same time period, Tesla sold 30,000 S & X (source).


So…close right?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

SRSM said:


> Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson?…Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson?


Until I read this excellent and interesting (at least to me) comparison, I really had not given any thought over the last several decades as to what the tin man’s johnson was made of. I now can’t get that out of my head, have brought it up in common conversations, and feel that issue has been given short shrift for too long. Thank you for that. Upon reflection, my first guess would have been metal bar stock, but whatev.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

OP, seems to me like you're covering up to make yourself believe you had a great deal out of a bad purchase. Yes, the Mercedes has a nicer interior, Heck my Buick had a nicer interior than my Y, but if you buy into the minimalist idea of the Tesla, you know ahead of time you won't get a fancy interior.


----------



## SRSM (Aug 20, 2021)

4-5 years ago, Tesla hired a German electronics specialist who had developed the first HUD for motorcycle helmets. Everyone expected that to signal an extraordinary HUD for S and X.
When BMW introduces their whole-windshield HUD in 2 years, Tesla still won't have one at all.
I was blown away by my first MS in 2013 Tesla -- an initial unprecedented explosion of technological advances that stunned and transformed the auto industry worldwide. Then, nothin' . . . except Sonic the effing Hedgehog and an idiotic "yoke" in place of a steering wheel. Pathetic.


----------



## Rub"Y" (4 mo ago)

!?!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SRSM said:


> 4-5 years ago, Tesla hired a German electronics specialist who had developed the first HUD for motorcycle helmets. Everyone expected that to signal an extraordinary HUD for S and X.
> When BMW introduces their whole-windshield HUD in 2 years, Tesla still won't have one at all.
> I was blown away by my first MS in 2013 Tesla -- an initial unprecedented explosion of technological advances that stunned and transformed the auto industry worldwide. Then, nothin' . . . except Sonic the effing Hedgehog and an idiotic "yoke" in place of a steering wheel. Pathetic.


As @garsh stated:



garsh said:


> Here's the problem with other manufacturers - they simply don't produce enough EVs.
> 
> In the first half of 2022, Mercedes sold 4000 EQS sedans in the US (source).
> 
> In the same time period, Tesla sold 30,000 S & X (source).


People are still choosing the S/X in droves over every other vehicle out there. Look up "halo car". That's what the MB EQS, BMW i7, and most other EVs are. They're not meant to be widely available, but just something out there to get people looking at their brand. Those brands aren't making those cars for people, they're making them for their marketing department. That BMW HUD is no different than the Cybertruck. Till it's available to buy today in any measurable quantity, it's marketing.

Sucks, because back in the day no one really talked about concept cars cause we don't know what they'll eventually lead to. Now anyone can fart out an idea and people can't stop talking about it 🤦‍♂️


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

SRSM said:


> Details? Here:
> 
> MUCH quieter on the road. HUD-Fabulous! Apple Car Play-fabulous! A real BSW- fabulous! And it shows in the HUD as well as the side mirrors … FABULOUS! Cross traffic and pedestrian warnings…FABULOUS! Flawless auto windshield wipers. FABULOUS! Auto parking that works EVERY TIME! FABULOUS! Same gear selector as the pre ‘21 MS (they were supplied by MB)-fabulous! A TURN SIGNAL LEVER- fabulous! A horn where the horn is supposed to be! Interior like the Ritz, not like the Tesla Motel Six-fabulous! FLAWLESS workmanship and fit and finish! I could go on and on … Is the Model S dead? Does the tin man have a sheet metal johnson? Yes and yes …
> 
> ...


I am a guy who worked for the greatest tech leader in the world. We had 87% market share. We laughed at competition. We laughed all the way to being sold off and gone. We could not see the forest from the trees. It happens.

My point is that I am agreeing with you that Tesla is not leading with user experience. Granted Tesla's SuperCharger network is second to none. 2 years ahead of others. But MB makes a nice car. I am not an S guy so this model isn't for me.

Tesla's communications went to hell in the past 2 years. Their customer service followed along with that. We are all tired of going to the service center and showing them horrible gaps and door handles that don't line up and hearing "its within spec". We ask "show me the spec." and Tesla responds "its confidential".

A good point of comparison is the Model Y vs Cadillac Lyriq. Both $64K-$65K base cars at 5 seats. Early Lyriq owners are ecstatic. It feels warm and luxury. Includes Android Auto, Homelink, Carplay, SXM and 3 years of SuperCruise at n/c (vs FSD) Granted Cadillac hasn't yet achieved mass production. Shipped 84 in Q4. But some of us remember June 2018 when Tesla went from a crawl on M3 to 5K/week. I am confident GM can go to mass production in 2023. I would not bet against this.

I think your post came off as a bit of "you Tesla suckers" so wasn't well received. I lived the tech company on the mountain top crash and 6 months ago said that Tesla was headed for a rough 2023. I did not expect it would be worse with about 40K cars in inventory at end of 2022. And I didn't predict it's leader would go AWOL as he now tweets his political wishes.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I’d suggest the original poster fits the Mercedes brand profile. Glad he/she found a great car for him/her self.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Now anyone can fart out an idea and people can't stop talking about it 🤦‍♂️


Ooops, there’s goes another idea. And another. Damn, another. Should have passed on the second chili burrito last night. So, anyone talking about my ideas yet?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

@SRSM as I stated before, the EQS is a gorgeous car. We all want those same "skin deep" qualities/creature comforts that Mercedes offers.

You got a pretty and luxurious car. Good for you!

But most folks here also want the best tech, want a car with the highest potential down the road (e.g. my Tesla could end up working for me as a Robotaxi in a few years), support American innovation, and have the safest/lowest risk (some of us have little kids!), highest demand/highest resale value automobile in the world... and that's undoubtedly Tesla!

Don't believe it, it's still true.

Only time will tell if you'll stay smitten with your new toy for the long term, or if you end up hating her more than your old Model S... good luck with that. However, your demeaning attitude is highly inappropriate and disrespectful.

Fact: Tesla is proven, while the Benz EQS is not. You sir are the guinea pig for the Tesla community, so thank you. 

P.S. Rather than all the ranting, why not just post some nice pics & videos of your EQS in this thread?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> @SRSM as I stated before, the EQS is a gorgeous car. We all want those same "skin deep" qualities/creature comforts that Mercedes offers.
> 
> You got a pretty and luxurious car. Good for you!
> 
> ...


Very nice suggestion, but is it possible to teach an old ass new tricks?


----------

